# Buck, what do you think?



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to look at a buck today help me what do you think.

Sugar Valley Bilbo Baggins Blue eyes

Brown and White
He won
Reserve Grand Champion Junior Buck
2007 Peachy Keen Show
Here is his picture clipped in 2007









Here he is now with more hair










Here is his dam Little Tot's Estate Perovskia

























Here is his sire Little Tot's Estate Powerstroke










Now I do not show or milk but I like to have the best buck for my does and being I had two brothers and sold one I only have one buck now and he is with the girls who are all bred but the first kids are due end of April to first of May so he needs a buddy soon. She is asking $350.00 for him but I told her I just couldnt pay that and she wrote back to tell me she really wanted him to go to a good breeding home and she would come down just make an offer. I am not sure what to offer so I told her I would come see him today and put my hands on him and we could talk money then. What would you offer, I don't want to offend her offering too low but I would like to get the best price I could.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I like him...his dam's udder is slightly of center, but it is a nice udder.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Teresa, he is really nice. He looks like he has nice straight legs, and a top line. Good shape testicle's. I have learned how important that is in breeding for a good shape utter on your baby does.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He looks like a pretty nice buck to me. Here is another photo of him (at the peechy keen show) HE is the third one from the back. http://www.madisonsmeadow.com/PeachyKee ... 10149.html


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Theresa, he certainly is a handsome fellow! He would be an asset to you also and adding new blood to your herd is a definate plus...I wouldn't go lower than $275.00 as an offer though anything less than that she may take offense.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the input,

I went to Dawns to see the buck and man all of her animals are so well cared for. We talked about everything and while I checked Bo over really well and he looked great. While talking we got on the subject of our new farm and how I felt like I needed a dog eventually for protection of my herd. I ask her lots of questions about her dogs as she had like 5 or 6 and she informed me that she was considering selling one of the 9 mo boys. She made me a package price if I wanted a dog and the buck so I took the plunge. I got the buck and a 9mo nurtured male 3/4 GP / 1/4 Antilotian Sheppard that has been in the buck pen being trained by 2 mature GP dogs. Both his parents were on site and they all seemed so well behaved and on alert to anything that went on around the goat pastures. Dawn had a hard time letting go of Butch the LGD as he was born there and they had intended to keep him, he was her favorite one of that litter but they had sold alot of goats and really didnt need him and wanted him to go to a farm where he had a job. So I have my first ever LGD. All in all I think I got a good deal at $350.00 for both the blue eyed buck and the LGD

I got the buck home and wormed him and gave him the Quatracon 2x and put him and Butch in a stall till tomorrow and I will let them out. Butch was scared, he has never been off the farm except for vet visits so it will take time for him to adjust. My goats got a glimpse of Butch and freaked out seeing this huge, fluffy white thing. LOL 

Sorry it is dark so pictures will be tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks good, hard to find really good opinions on the other list as the owner was on it.  But he would be a good buck to use I think.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like a great deal to me.

I just keep looking at his width of chest and nice straight front legs - That is what stands out to me.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think he looks like a great buck


----------

